# kittens go crazy at night..help!



## zoenoble (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I was hoping to get some advice on how to get my two, new 4 month old kittens, to be a little quieter during the night. At the moment, they are very active and run after each other, crashing into everything, just when we're going to bed (11-12pm) and when we wake up (7-8am). I wouldn't mind this too much, but our neighbour below keeps complaining about the noise, as we have wooden flooring.

We have tried tiring them out before bed, playing with them for around an hour, but they still seem to get very excited when we turn the light off for bed, and when we wake up in the morning.

It seems like our only option is to shut them in our large living/kitchen room, which is not above our neighbours bedroom. But we miss having them sleep on our bed, and I'm sure they miss us, as they are so excited when we open the door in the morning!

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks, zoe


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

If you at home at day time (or may be at weekend) try to sacrifise whole day or two to entertain them during the day - therefore they'll be sleep at night, but this might take some time and effort.


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

Cats/kittens are nocturnal so this is going to be very difficult. Mine also run round the house at night like mad but we don't have the problem of wooden floors or people below us lol. They are 9 months old now so I wouldn't expect yours to calm down anytime soon!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe try putting a temporary rug down, to dampen the noise level or if possible put them in another room in the house that is "baby/kitten proof"Know what you mean though we have 4 Siamese girls who sleep in and at present 5 kitts who all party hard all thru the night and also thru the dayThough we do turn the light off when we go up,it doesn't stop them but it does (for a while anyway) calm themDunno whether this is due to their lack of vision in the dark or if it's just luckOr try going to bed an hour earlier, giving you and them"playtime" at a "reasonable hour" and they might tire out for youGood luck, remember they soon grow up and hopefully may grow up gracefully with it


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I would agree with some rugs on the wooden floor to soften the noise off a little....I doubt it will calm off any time soon - 2 of mine are oldies but when they have a mad moment I think the street can hear them LOL


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Maybe try putting a temporary rug down, to dampen the noise level or if possible put them in another room in the house that is "baby/kitten proof"Know what you mean though we have 4 Siamese girls who sleep in and at present 5 kitts who all party hard all thru the night and also thru the dayThough we do turn the light off when we go up,it doesn't stop them but it does (for a while anyway) calm themDunno whether this is due to their lack of vision in the dark or if it's just luckOr try going to bed an hour earlier, giving you and them"playtime" at a "reasonable hour" and they might tire out for youGood luck, remember they soon grow up and hopefully may grow up gracefully with it


Cats have better vision in the dark than in the light!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Most cats do your quite right but Siamese eye colour is blue and because of the color they lack something (can't remember the correct name of it, soz) in their eyes that most other cats have which enables them to see in the dark. They can still see in the dark it's just not as heightened as with other cats


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

Aah Siamese must have less rods than most cats. I didn't know that! I am a big fan of Siamese/Oriental cats by the way. I've never owned one but always find them to be big characters when I have to care for them in practice! I have 2 little moggie kittens which have some oriental/siamese in them as they are the same shape and eat non-edible things quite regularly! They don't have the meow though!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I've found that our cats have a plastic bag fetish, some like to sit in them or play and another just likes to chewAnother Siamese girl i know likes to "shop" with hers as in give her a placcy bag and she collects various items,puts them in the bag and then proudly presents them as if she's been on the biggest shopping spree everGirls ehFoil balls is a favourite with all our girls and kitts too,the thing is you get them all sorts of toys and activity centres but they prefer the most simple of things to keep themselves amused,and your absolutely right that Siamese are huge characters with huge personality's and each one unique too and Ori's well they are fabulous characters and so cheeky and naughty-just how you'd want them to beYou should ask May about Guinness(Havana)-you wouldn't believe what this girl is like but true


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

Aww mine must have Siamese in them - they LOVE plastic bags. Have had to stop them strangling/suffocating themselves in the past! They love to chew cardboard and leather too! 

They have never put things in a bag but they do stash things behind the sofa! Mainly pens but anything they can carry or bat across the floor really. They try to steal socks for their treasure trove sometimes!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Trinity used to be a bit of a thief,whenever we had female visitors with bags she would route thru the bag and take out the digital camera,phone etc-it was embarrassing trying to sound genuine even though true, that we'd not actually trained her to do this Luckily for us any visitors she bag picked thought it quite novel Rosie still does bag checks on Ross's mum for treats-and boy is she thorough


----------

